# Lump on leg



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

If it was a bowed tendon, your horse would most likely be three-legged LAME. Is the lump on the back or the inside of his leg? Is it soft and mushy, or hard and bone-like? Is it warm? Without knowing any more, my guess is a splint.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm thinking split also. Could you post a picture of it?

Does your horse have any of these bumps anywhere else? One of my geldings, Scotch, is very sensitive to bug bites. He sometimes gets little swelled "lumps" for a few days after a bite.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

sometimes if they get caught into something... theyll get a knot in there leg/foot/etc they wil;l most likely have that forever but will be ineffective. if its bow tendon then like said hell be lame forever. we had a horse that had a hole in his coffin bone and bowed tendon all in the same foot. it sucked


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My first guess would be a splint too but it is hard to tell without at least a picture. If it is a splint, then it isn't anything to worry about. After they are healed, it is just a cosmetic thing. I have a horse that has multiple splints on both front legs and while they look hideous, he has never taken a lame step.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

kaydeebug said:


> if its bow tendon then like said hell be lame forever.


That is incorrect. Bowed tendons can and do heal, leaving you with a decent, sound horse. It happens a lot in racers though, and after a bow, they will never be sound to race, maybe not sound to jump, but definitely can be sound enough for dressage, trails, pleasure, etc.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

no i was saying my horse is lame forever and yes he was hell never walk the same again. he cant run he can hardly trot:. but i for sure know that bowed tendons are exxpensive... gee for this one horse we payed close to 6000 for xrays, ultra sounds, medicines, wraps, vet checks, it really sucked.... poor horsey. but the owner of this horse with the lump on the leg. you for sure should take it in and see whats going on


----------



## horsechick_88 (Sep 12, 2007)

The lump is on the inside of his front left leg. I first noticed it when running my hand down his leg to pick his feet. It is more on the "mushy" side, definitely not hard, and there is no heat anywhere. I'm not thinking it's a bug bite, he's not too sensitive about that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Does it look similar to this?









Or, here is a more extreme example (this is MacabreMikolaj's mare Jynx)









If so and he is showing no signs of lameness, then it is likely a splint. Keep a close eye on it to see if it gets worse, changes shape, or if he starts to limp. Within a couple of weeks, it should heal up and he will likely just be left with a hard bump where it was. It probably is a fairly fresh break, which explains the mushiness.


----------



## horsechick_88 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep that's more accurate... Just wanted to get another non-vet opinion before I paid an arm and a leg to get a professional to tell me the same thing!! I'll keep an eye on it but you guys were really helpful, thanks!


----------

